

Codex Seraphinianus - DanBC
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codex_Seraphinianus

======
DanBC
More images here: [http://the-dimka.livejournal.com/6645.html](http://the-
dimka.livejournal.com/6645.html)

